
Show HN: Pull up bars (klimmzugstangen in german) - rtfs
https://www.klimmzugstangen.de/xt/
======
rtfs
We created these pull up bars [1] years ago and continously try to improve
them or introduce some new models, but, all in all, without great success. If
you're into something, then it's difficult to think out of the box. So fresh
eyes are needed! Any feedback would be a great help. Maybe you see another
model, a new feature or a new design that would be cool to make. Thanks!

[1] [https://www.klimmzugstangen.de/xt/en/pull-up-
bars](https://www.klimmzugstangen.de/xt/en/pull-up-bars)

